

I quit my job. - axx
http://codeisking.posterous.com/i-quit-my-job

======
pan69
I quite my job 1 1/2 years ago, I was tired of being a mindless drone. I was
frustrated, angry and stressed with everyone.

After I left my job I took it easy for a while. A little to easy. I ran out of
money almost 8 months later and I was at a point I was not able to pay my next
rent. I had to borrow money from my girlfriend who had to leave the country 2
days later because her visa had run out. I was frustrated, angry and stressed
with myself.

By chance, pure luck, I found a contract job working in a similar environment
I had quite not so long before. I don't think I have ever been so grateful.
The guys who hired me had no clue about my situation of course.

I've moved on since then and looking back now (after I've sort of financially
recovered), quitting my job was the best thing I've ever done. Not only that.
I also know I will never work for anyone else again ever again in my life (as
an employee that is).

Disclaimer; Hey kids, I'm 38 years old. Don't quit your job just because some
guy on Hackers News did and told you it was the best thing he ever did. If
you're just starting out, keep your job, shut your mouth, try to learn as much
as you can and be nice to everyone you work with.

~~~
edge17
_If you're just starting out, keep your job, shut your mouth, try to learn as
much as you can and be nice to everyone you work with._

That's great advice. There is something important to be said about being in an
office environment surrounded by people more experienced and better than you.
I wouldn't say 'shut your mouth,' but certainly choose your questions
carefully - it has a huge impact on the impression you make on people.

------
chippy
Which company did he leave?

~~~
axx
I think he didn't leave a big company. I found it interesting, to think about
the fact, to do things you like, and abandon things you don't. In our market,
it isn't that hard to find another job, you just need to make the move to do
it.

